

Bitcoin Is Crashing - denzil_correa
http://www.businessinsider.in/Bitcoin-Is-Crashing/articleshow/26979339.cms

======
amark
Anything with that kind of growth is eventually going to crash. Human behavior
is extremely predictable.

Is this "THE" crash? Maybe, maybe not. Will it go back up? Probably.

